# Kurze Frage zu carriage return und linefeed



## Shizzl_chrizzl (5. August 2007)

Hola,

ich will über socket bzw. einen stream einen String schicken. Nun heißt es aber das dießer mit <cr> (carriage return)  und <lf> (linefeed) enden soll. Gute alte schreibmaschine . Meine Frage kurz cr lässt sich in java über \r realisieren. Nur der linefeed da bin ich nicht fündig geworden handelt es sich dabei um \n oder was anderes. Hatte es schon ausprobiert.. ging aber nicht. Ich weiß das es noch CRLF gibt aber das soll ja anscheinend was anderes sein...


----------



## celph_titled (5. August 2007)

Hallo,

Line feed geht mit \n oder ASCII-Zeichen 10, CRLF heißt nur Carriage Return und Line feed hintereinander, also \r\n. Welches benutzt wird ist eigentlich vom Betriebssystem abhängig.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeilenvorschub, 
da steht das in der Tabelle.
Du kannst aber auch einen PrintStream benutzen und println() aufrufen, dann passiert das alles automatisch.


----------

